# Botox injections



## steph2355 (Apr 17, 2009)

How would I code for Botox injections, this pt had 12 injections.


----------



## jtuominen (Apr 20, 2009)

Not sure what area of the country you are from but I just ran past these LCDs on Botox injections on the WPS website while looking for some injection/infusion code guidelines. They might be useful to you:

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/policy/inj018.pdf
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/policy/inj018_billing.pdf
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/policy/inj018new.pdf
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/policy/inj018new_billing.pdf


----------



## marcialsj (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi - we use codes 64612 - 64614 depending on the site. Will have to watch your LCD's for that diagnosis.


----------



## karismithx (May 13, 2009)

*Additonal Botox question*

I'm billing 64614 for a Botox injection along with the J0585 (we used 100 units of botox) and I'm realizing I do not have a revenue code for the J0585 (we've never billed for it before). Does anyone know the ASC facility revenue code I would use for J0585??
Thanks


----------

